# Arkansas road racing info??



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Anyone, anywhere got any info on Spring road racing in AR? USACycling.org shows almost nothing and the spreadsheet linked to the Cycling Arkansas website shows nothing but charity ride info.

Aside from the Joe Martin stage race and the Cross Winds Classic, can't find any info on AR road racing. I'm particularly interested in the Hell's Kitchen race. Happening/Not Happening?

TIA


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

The racing calendar, from experience, doesn't show all the races until mid February.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

First race is he Crosswind Classic right out side Little Rock. I will be there or sure with tons of teammates. It's a great race for beginners as its pretty much flat. Just have to deal with winds. 
USA cycling has a few events listed. 

https://www.usacycling.org/events/?state=AR


https://www.usacycling.org/events/getflyer.php?permit=2013-305
Crosswinds Classic


----------



## gearloose (Feb 25, 2007)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p8qZX4r52Ie9ln9k_mUtpNg


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

gearloose said:


> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p8qZX4r52Ie9ln9k_mUtpNg


Thanks! 

I had seen that site before in previous years, it wasn't updated when I first posted my request for help. 

BTW, someone should let the Dickson Street Cycling folks know their link doesn't work. I've tried it from that spreadsheet, bikereg.com, and the USAC website. Tried changing the spelling & changed it from .com to .net to .net. Nothing works.


----------

